# Is He Red Dun or Chestnut?



## Passion4Horses (Aug 25, 2011)

I got my gelding from a rescue and he is believed to be a Belgian cross of some sort, we do not know much about his past. To me he looks to be a red dun, but I am wondering if he is just a light chestnut with counter shading?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He is dun.

See how his body is peachy-colored, but his legs and head are still dark? Classic dun. His dorsal is also a true dorsal. It's very crisp and clearly-defined and looks like it was drawn on by a Sharpie marker.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Definitely a red dun.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

That is a VERY defined dorsal stripe. I see red dun definitely.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

I agree, there is no question that he is a red dun. He's is a classic example!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with the others, Definitely a dun


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Dun

Very handsome one at that. 

I can't really tell for sure in the photos if he has zebra stripes on his legs, but it looks like it. If so, there is no question.

Congrats on your horse.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, as everyone else said, definitely a red dun. I myself own a red dun; has always been a favorite color of mine. Have fun with your handsome boy!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, he's gorgeous!!!! Beautiful dun.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

100% dun. That dorsal stripe is nice and crisp. The leg bars are there, just not super defined.


Dorsal stripe:










Versus counter shading:


----------

